
Please help us make DuckDuckGo better (survey) - bootload
https://surveymonkey.com/r/QWZ3WJB
======
bootload
source ~
[https://twitter.com/duckduckgo/status/778428813374005248](https://twitter.com/duckduckgo/status/778428813374005248)

